# Special Offers are gone?



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not much into tablets. My older Fire keeps on going. It was the first one with the mayday / help button which Amazon removed a year or so ago. Still using and enjoying it. Got a surprise from Amazon a couple days ago. I bought it with special offers cuz it's cheaper. Now when I turn it on I've got screensavers -- no ads.  After all this time I didn't request and pay for the change. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When's the last time you connected it to the world? If it's been a while I suspect it's simply that there's no data so it defaults to generic images.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Connected it to the world?  WWW?  I use it every day.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I just got a new HD10 for my wife with special offers.  Decided to keep the money used to eliminate them.  It's awkward at first, but a quick swipe goes right to the homes screen.


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

I have an older Fire hd. I no longer have special offers either. Also there used to be a tab with offers, and that no longer shows.

 I still use it for cookbooks, audiobooks, some games, playing my music ( linked to my Echo). & some magazines. (Real Simple always shows up here  before the print edition comes in the mail ).I usually buy books from my Fire
It works much better than trying to do it through my Paperwhite. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

